# Need sound module help, please



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in the process of making a bat creature costume and would like to add a sound module that the wearer can press a button and emit a screeching sound. I could use this for a lot of other props as well. What I need is something like you would find in a stuffed toy that makes a sound. Does anyone know of a device like that where I can record my own sound up to maybe 20 seconds? Thanks.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Try this: Amazon.com: Yada Yada Yada (Colors May Vary): Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51C7z1SQD6L We have one and it can be pretty loud-I know it irritates me-and it allows some sound distortion as well. I imagine any toy voice modulator would work for your needs as they are all small enough to fit into a pocket.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

That's pretty cool! I may buy one of those for the creature costume. Are there any other items I can use for props?


----------



## Cirvinfox (May 2, 2013)

If you can get ahold of an Atmel microcontroller programmer or an Arduino board, this may serve you well:

http://elm-chan.org/works/sd8p/report.html

I'm gunna spec out the cost of building a few of these and use them in my own props.


----------



## Alanf (Jan 21, 2013)

Try something like this
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11125


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.electronics123.com/kits-and-modules/Audio-Effects-and-Sound-Modules/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Or, you could just cannibalize one of those greeting cards that allow you to record your own message/sound. A lot really depends on how loud you want or need it to be, and how long you will need to make the sound. One of the nice things about them is that they are small enough to easily conceal in a sleeve or shirt collar.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all. I like cannibalizing things. All of the above are viable options. I will narrow it down from these. Thanks again! I also like the ones for $3.76 each!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*clip on sound for photos*

There is a device that you can clip onto the back of a photo frame and record a message. But for the life of me I cannot find them online. Check at camera stores, or places that do custom frames. I found mine at AaronBrothers in Frisco TX.


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Hey Pennywise,

if you like I might be able to make a sound for you. I'll have to check my lib of sounds but I have designed sounds for video games and game engines since 2003 and have about 23+ packs to pull stuff from and hundreds of templates I use for sound design. Let me know and I'll see what I can put together for you. Could take me a day or two but I just might be able to get what you want (the sound anyways).


----------



## skidrow (Feb 21, 2013)

We used several of these in our haunt last year. They cost more than $3.99 but sound quality is excellent. http://www.pimpmyprop.com/AM1Details.htm


----------

